# How to root?



## Son_Of_Diablo (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new on this forum, and I have been looking and can't find out how to root an Incredible S 

So I would hear if some of you could help me?

Thanks


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here you go. Try this if your bootloader is .98.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990

If your bootloader is .97 try this,

http://revolutionary.io/

Just follow every step carefully and do your homework. It's actually pretty easy. I hope this helps. It's a start.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> Here you go. Try this if your bootloader is .98.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990
> 
> ...


That's not correct.... If you re-read his post he has the Incredible S. That downgrade method is for Incredible 2.

Edit: The Revolutionary tool does support Inc S. I would check over on xda for tutorials.

Start here http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1028


----------

